# Aide pour un calcul svp Merci



## Jeanine1 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
J’ai eu beaucoup de mal pour rejoindre le forum car je n’ai pas été capable d’utiliser rapidement la nouvelle version.
J’espère vous allez tous bien!
Bonnes vacances à celles qui sont parties et bon courage à celles qui ont déjà repris.
Quant à moi, je ne pars que fin août.
Y-a-t-il quelqu’un pour me donner les bonnes informations sur le contrat que voici?
Il s’agit d’un dépannage de 6 mois à partir du 12 septembre.
50h par semaine 
Les parents auront 3 semaines de congés durant les 6 mois de contrat
Comment je dois faire ce calcul s’il vous plaît sur une année incomplète du coup?
Dois-je retirer les 3 semaines des parents de 45 semaines ou de 47 semaines?
Lequel des calculs est correct?
50 x 45 x 5,12 / 12 ou divisé par 6 mois?
Ou
50 x 43 x 5,12 / 12 ou divisé par 6 mois?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

Il faut que tu calcules le nombre de semaines qui seront réellement travaillées durant le contrat 

Ensuite tu fais 
Nombre de semaines / 6 * 12 =... Semaines 

Si le résultat est égal ou supérieur à 47 tu pars sur une année complète 

Si le résultat est inférieur à 47 semaines tu pars sur une année incomplète en prenant le nombre de semaines trouvées 

Pour la mensualisation 
Tu auras 5 heures supplémentaires chaque semaine qui sont obligatoirement majorées de 10% minimum 
Elles sont exonérées de charges salariales à hauteur de 11,31 %

Donc 
45 heures x... Sem x taux horaire brut / 12 =..... € brut x 0,7812 =... €net 

05 heures supplémentaires x... Sem x taux horaire brut majoré =.... € brut x 0,8943 =... € net

Tu additionnes ensuite les 2 nets pour obtenir ton salaire mensuel


----------



## Jeanine1 (3 Août 2022)

Merci infiniment AssmatZam. C’est vraiment gentil d’avoir pris le temps de me répondre comme de coutume.
J’ai tout compris sauf un détail
Quand tu écris:
Nombre de semaines /6 * 12= …semaines,
Est-ce à dire que par exemple si je trouve 27 semaines travaillées, je fais :
27/6 x12?
Est-ce bien cela s’il te plaît?
6* 12, cela veut dire quoi s’il te plaît?
Merci bien


----------



## assmatzam (3 Août 2022)

Oui effectivement si tu trouves 22 semaines par exemple 
Tu divises par 6 mois réellement travaillées et tu multiplies par 12 mois 
Pour avoir l'équivalence d'une mensualisation de 12 mois

Ca te ferai une mensualisation sur 44 semaines


----------

